

Why We're Shutting Off Our Comments  - CrazedGeek
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-09/why-were-shutting-our-comments?MT7UQYG4ypbAP8LK.01

======
augustocallejas
They should at least allow subscribers who have paying subscriptions to
comment.

